# Runleader RL-HM032R TACHO HOUR METER



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

Just Ordered Runleader hm032r 

Using it for maintenance and rpm ajustement : any members using it pro - con ?

any input greatly appreciated tanks !


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

I have the OZ-branded version which looks to be the same thing. It helped me discover that my engine was only running at about 3000rpm at max throttle. After adjusting it to 3600, it's a different (better) machine. So yes, it works and I like it. I did have to wrap the wire around the spark plug wire an extra loop or two to get a consistent rpm reading. Even then, it seems to "glitch" every now and then but I don't mind.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

nafterclifen said:


> It helped me discover that my engine was only running at about 3000rpm



What blower do you have?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have the same one (different retail branding) on my HSS1332ATD... Works great! I'm using it just for the large RPM display, since my blower already has an hour meter built in.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I love onboard tachs/hour meters, the fancy ones like yours is nice but the cheap ebay ones are just as good, I once bought an 1132 with the one shown below, the owner said it was 10 years old. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Plug...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JnC said:


> I love onboard tachs/hour meters, the fancy ones like yours is nice but the cheap ebay ones are just as good, I once bought an 1132 with the one shown below, the owner said it was 10 years old.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Plug...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


The only downsides to those (I just installed one just like it on my Zero-Turn Mower that I purchased back in 2014 for an outboard) is that the potted battery only lasts 8-12 years (then replace the whole unit), there's no back-light, and the digits are kind of small, at least for my eyes. Otherwise, OK!


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i bought the china ebay tach/hour meter . replaceble battery but no backlight. nice to adjust rpms, cheap and they work real good, its still displaying hour usage and its been almost a year. no on/off switch.
theres a vid about installing and using it in my sig


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JnC said:


> I love onboard tachs/hour meters, the fancy ones like yours is nice but the cheap ebay ones are just as good, I once bought an 1132 with the one shown below, the owner said it was 10 years old.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Spark-Plug...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


how can they sell them for $3.98 with free shipping? I have 2 and one doesn't work and the other one the rpm's jump all over the place. i finally got the briggs/stratton dial one for $20 bucks.

maybe i was using the chinese one wrong.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> The only downsides to those (I just installed one just like it on my Zero-Turn Mower that I purchased back in 2014 for an outboard) is that the potted battery only lasts 8-12 years (then replace the whole unit), there's no back-light, and the digits are kind of small, at least for my eyes. Otherwise, OK!


Agreed. I bought several years ago and put one on my Honda generator and another on my blower. I did have a battery fail after only two years so cut it open with a Dremmel just for giggles. I replaced it and it worked fine, resealed and it still works today...but lost the data of course. I wouldn't recommend doing this though. Even the expensive ones are cheap enough to replace. I still use cardboard shipping tags on other machines if I am just monitoring oil changes.

Cheers.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> how can they sell them for $3.98 with free shipping? I have 2 and one doesn't work and the other one the rpm's jump all over the place. i finally got the briggs/stratton dial one for $20 bucks.
> 
> maybe i was using the chinese one wrong.





If the RPM is jumping that its not picking up the signal from the spark correctly. 



The one that I have as a RPM tester is the 10+ year old one from the HS1132, seem to be working fine even after me having it in the shed for a year or so, I guess like any other cheap chinese made electronics, its a hit or miss with these things.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

You do need to wrap the sensor wire around the spark plug cable at least 6 full turns (I use a cable tie to anchor each end of the coil) to get consistent readings.


----------

